# Omega-3 supplements for toddlers?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been wanting to start giving DD (almost 18 months) an Omega-3 supplement.

I bought the Coromega kids' Omegas that are orange-flavored and come in little packets - it's like a pudding texture and can be mixed with other foods. I gave a packet to DD the other day and she loved it.

However, I then noticed that on the package it said something about being for kids 4 and older. It's just Omega-3's from fish oil in an egg yolk base. Any reason not to give these to my 1-year-old? Other brands of Omegas that you like?

Also, I'd be interested to hear what other types of supplements you give to your toddler, if any.

Thanks!


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey I like your dd's name









I just started giving my toddler a half teaspoon of cod liver oil in her yogurt and the package also says something about an age limit. I asked at the health food store and was told to give a half dose. I used to have some gummi bears with omega 3's but they were from flax and I heard the fish oils are better. I wouldn't worry about giving the omega's to a one year old, but I might halve the dose. Also if you are breastfeeding, you can take some too and pass it on in your milk.


----------



## love4her (Sep 30, 2006)

I have given my 1 year old Hemp Oil. It tastes much better than flax seed oil and fish oil


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *love4her* 
I have given my 1 year old Hemp Oil. It tastes much better than flax seed oil and fish oil

I haven't heard about Hemp Oil. Can you tell me more about it please.









We give our 15 month old cod liver oil from Nordic Naturals. She loves the taste and I can give it to her straight without disguising it in something.


----------



## love4her (Sep 30, 2006)

The brand I buy is Nutiva. My local coop carries it. Here is their site. http://www.nutiva.com/
It tastes kind of nutty. We actually use it on pasta and salad in place of, or in additional to, olive oil.
Omega values are: 7g Omega-6 LA, 2.5g Omega-3 ALA, .5p Omega-6 GLA, and .25g Omega-3 SDA.


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

I read that kids should have around 300 mg of omega 3/day.


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

oops


----------



## mommaJ (May 3, 2005)

My dd loved the orange flavored Coromega, too. I gave it to her every other day when she was 2. (we can't find it where we live now) she thought it was like a treat. I carried one in my purse in case she was having a melt down









i don't see any reason the child has to be over 4. ?


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

we use ground hemp seeds, flax and omega 3 enriched eggs.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

My children (3 and 15 months) like the Carlson's for kids Chewable DHA. It's from fish oil, 100 mgs DHA per softgel. They are sort of a soft version of grown-up fish oil gels, that they chew until they break open...and they're orange flavored.
I don't know what the concern would be with too much fish oil, except at really high doses where it can be anticoagulant. But I don't think that one coromega probably even approaches that.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I like Innate Choice first and Nordic Naturals second.
No reason to wait until 4 years. I of course take it and pass it on through my breast milk but also used to put a drop on my nipple and latch him on when he was only a few months old. Now I can just give him some from the spoon. He doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

omega 3 enriched eggs
us too, free range chickens fed a natural diet of O3 rich foods will provide all you need, more than even a piece of fish. We try to get all of our O3 naturally without supplements.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, all, for the suggestions!


----------



## msjd123 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so glad I came across this thread! I tried giving dd flax seed oil, but it gave her diarrhea every time, so I stopped. Coromega looks like something she'd enjoy!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for this thread. I tried to start a new thread and didn't see this one!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

I read omega-3 supplements help wtih speech development. Anyone have any advice or BTDT on this topic?


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

I am a big fan of fish and cod liver oil. The brain is mostly composed of fat, especially DHA, which is found in breastmilk and fish. I have been giving DS molecularly distilled cod liver oil since he was only 3 months old (he actually asks for it now, the UNFLAVORED kind LOL!!) i also rotated flax oil and cod liver oil my entire pregnancy. he's been reading and talking in sentences since 18 months old







so maybe it was the omega 3s!! the only concern i can imagine is 1) throwing off the ratio of essential fatty acids...which would only occur at very high doses 2) possibly overdosing on vitamin D in cod liver oil (which can be toxic at high levels) or 3) many fish oils are flavored with orange oil which can be very allergenic. But I don't think any of these is a real concern at low doses. I prefer cod liver oil over fish oil due to the vitamin D content, which has been linked to better immune system function, especially during the winter months when most in the country are not getting optimal doses.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

:


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msjd123* 
I'm so glad I came across this thread! I tried giving dd flax seed oil, but it gave her diarrhea every time, so I stopped. Coromega looks like something she'd enjoy!

Flaxseed is a natural laxative - do you think she was having too much or a reaction to it?

My kids have cod liver oil every day - but I've just started alternating it day about with flax seed oil though. I mix it into their lunchtime yoghurt.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

For those of you who give dc clo, have you ever spilled it on their clothes?? I tried giving it to dd a few months ago, and she spit some out on her shirt. I had to throw it away. I tried EVERYTHING! The entire load of laundry smelled like fish (even dh's work shirts...







: ) The smell eventually came out of the rest of the load, but not her shirt. I'm afraid to try again. I take it every day, will she get enough from me? (She nurses at least 8 times a day)

How do you give it? I have the Nordic Naturals Orange. It's not bad tasting. Maybe I should just give it to her in the tub!


----------

